# How to put an pic as your avatar?



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

For the life of me I can't figure this out. I have tried compressing it and I can never get my picture small enough. Also so many people have pictures in their signature? Any ideas?


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're asking this, but just in case. You edit your avatar and signature under your User Control Panel (top left corner). Under that, click "profile" and then click either "edit avatar" or "edit profile" from the left menu.

I think that you need to crop your avatar photo to be 90x90 to get it small enough - if it is telling you it is too large, it means the pixel size, not the actual size of the image. 
To put a photo in your signature, as far as I know, you need to upload it. 
you can do that, for example, at tinypic.com. It's very simple. Once it has uploaded, copy the code that says "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" (it is in tags) and post the whole thing under "edit my signature" and the photo should show up.
I hope that helps. (:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks


----------

